# Thanks from Mollys Dad and Molly



## mollys dad (Apr 21, 2015)

Molly is now 9 months old. Patience is not one of my strong suits. For the last three weeks Molly has been using her dog door to go in and out to do her "duty". There were time I thought we would never have a house broken dog. We are so thankful. The members have been wonderful with their support and we want to thank them all.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

mollys dad said:


> Molly is now 9 months old. Patience is not one of my strong suits. For the last three weeks Molly has been using her dog door to go in and out to do her "duty". There were time I thought we would never have a house broken dog. We are so thankful. The members have been wonderful with their support and we want to thank them all.


:whoo: I new yu two could do it! Congratulations two yu and Molly! I was almost a year old before I was reliably house broken. :frown2:

Remember, Molly mite have an occasional slip up in the next couple of months, but soon, eben doz will disappear. Jus remain positive, no scolding when accident, and copious praise when successful.

muchos besos tu mi amiga Molly y Molly Dad
Ricky Ricardo


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

That's really good news!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

That's great news!!! Molly's still just a pup and learning. I know it seems that difficult period will never end. You did a good job! :biggrin1:


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

So glad to hear this!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Woo! Woo! So happy for you and Molly!:cheer2:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

:smile2:


----------



## bmshoaf (Dec 9, 2015)

*Our nine-month old Bailey*



mollys dad said:


> Molly is now 9 months old. Patience is not one of my strong suits. For the last three weeks Molly has been using her dog door to go in and out to do her "duty". There were time I thought we would never have a house broken dog. We are so thankful. The members have been wonderful with their support and we want to thank them all.


Our girl is nine months old and still unreliable when it comes to housebreaking. She has gone as long as one month accident free; then oopsie. She uses the doggie door as if it were a tunnel and follows our sheltie outside whenever the sheltie goes outside. But when its raining, that's when the house accidents occur. Daisy, our sheltie hates to get wet and waits as long as she can to do her duty (12 hours). Poor little Bailey can wait that long and doesn't want to go out in the rain so bam--accident in laundry room in front of doggie door.

We have had working and herding breeds all our lives and they were housebroken after one observed accident. Havanese are different in so many ways. Ninety-five percent of the ways they are different is pure joy. This little Bailey girl fills our days with life, love, entertainment, frivolity, and awe. We are thrilled that she is part of our family. Not too shabby that our three-year-old granddaughter is enamored with either.

It won't be long before "housebreaking" our Havanese is a distant memory.

Barbara


----------

